# [X] écran noir

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

Me revoici de nouveau parmi vous mais malheureusement je suis rouillé et du coup mon installation ne se passe pas tout à fait comme prévu  :Very Happy:  .

J'ai un pc portable Asus K53C qui a la particularité d'intégrer la technologie Optimus.

Le problème que j'ai est que X semble se lancer mais il reste sur un écran noir  :Sad:  .

Le log de X :

```
[   496.843] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[   496.844] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   496.844] Build Operating System: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   496.844] Current Operating System: Linux prague 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Aug 1 19:13:07 CEST 2013 x86_64

[   496.844] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[   496.844] Build Date: 01 August 2013  10:46:03PM

[   496.845]  

[   496.845] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   496.847]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   496.847] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   496.848] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  2 12:55:50 2013

[   496.848] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   496.848] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   496.849] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   496.849] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   496.849] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   496.849] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   496.849] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   496.849] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   496.849] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   496.849] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   496.849] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   496.849] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   496.849]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   496.849] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   496.849]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   496.849] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   496.849]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   496.849] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   496.849]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   496.849]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   496.849] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   496.849]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   496.849]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   496.849] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   496.849] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   496.849] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   496.849] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   496.849] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   496.849] (II) Loader magic: 0x809c20

[   496.849] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   496.849]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   496.849]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   496.849]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   496.849]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   496.861] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1043:1682 rev 9, Mem @ 0xdc400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e000/64

[   496.861] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1051:1043:1762 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdb000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   496.861] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   496.880] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   496.880] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   496.880] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   496.880] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   496.880] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   496.881] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   496.882] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   496.883] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   496.883] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   496.883] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   496.883] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   496.883] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   496.883] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   496.883] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   496.884] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   496.884] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   496.884]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   496.884]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   496.884] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   496.884] Loading extension GLX

[   496.884] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   496.884] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   496.885] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   496.885]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   496.885]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   496.885] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  319.32  Wed Jun 19 14:34:12 PDT 2013

[   496.885] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   496.885] (--) using VT number 7

[   496.889] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   496.889] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   496.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   496.889] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   496.889]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   496.889]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   496.889] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[   496.889] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   496.889] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   496.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   496.890] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   496.890]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   496.890]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   496.890] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[   496.890] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[   496.890] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[   496.890] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   496.890]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.1.0

[   496.890]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   496.890] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   496.890] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   496.890] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   496.890] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   496.890] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   496.890] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   496.890] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   496.890] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[   496.891] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[   497.154] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[   497.157] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 520MX (GF119) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   497.157] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   497.157] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.22.00.f2

[   497.157] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   497.170] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 520MX at PCI:1:0:0

[   497.170] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0 (boot, connected)

[   497.170] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   497.170] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   497.170] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[   497.170] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[   497.170] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   497.171] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   497.171] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   497.171] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   497.171] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[   497.171] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[   497.171] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[   497.174] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[   497.174] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[   497.174] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[   497.174] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   497.174] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   497.174] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   497.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[   497.209] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[   497.209] Loading extension NV-GLX

[   497.247] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   497.247] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   497.247] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   497.247] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   497.247] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   497.247] Loading extension XINERAMA

[   497.247] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   497.247] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   497.248] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   497.248] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   497.248] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[   497.248] (--) RandR disabled

[   497.258] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[   497.258] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[   497.291] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[   497.292] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[   497.369] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)

[   497.369] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   497.369] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   497.369] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   497.370] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   497.370]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 2.7.3

[   497.370]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   497.370]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[   497.370] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   497.370] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   497.370] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   497.370] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   497.370] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   497.370] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   497.370] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5/event5"

[   497.370] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   497.370] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   497.370] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   497.370] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   497.438] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event3)

[   497.438] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   497.438] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   497.438] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event4)

[   497.438] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   497.438] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[   497.438] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   497.438] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   497.438] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[   497.438] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[   497.438] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   497.438] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input4/event4"

[   497.438] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   497.438] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   497.438] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   497.438] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   497.439] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event2)

[   497.439] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   497.439] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Gaming Mouse'

[   497.439] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[   497.439] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   497.439] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc042

[   497.439] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found 20 mouse buttons

[   497.439] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   497.439] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found relative axes

[   497.439] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   497.439] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   497.439] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   497.439] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   497.439] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   497.439] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:04:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[   497.439] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[   497.439] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   497.440] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   497.440] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   497.440] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   497.440] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   497.440] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   497.440] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   497.440] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   497.440] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event1)

[   497.441] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   497.441] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[   497.441] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   497.441] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   497.441] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[   497.441] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   497.441] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   497.441] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1/event1"

[   497.441] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   497.441] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   497.441] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   497.441] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   497.441] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event0)

[   497.441] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   497.441] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse'

[   497.442] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[   497.442] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   497.442] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x1

[   497.442] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   497.442] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[   497.442] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   497.442] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   497.442] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   497.442] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   497.442] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input0/event0"

[   497.442] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[   497.442] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   497.442] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   497.442] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   497.442] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   497.442] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   497.442] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   497.442] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   497.442] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   497.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[   497.443] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   497.443] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   582.783] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   582.786] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[   582.856] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[   582.856] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   582.856] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[   582.856] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[   637.703] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   637.706] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[   637.809] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[   637.809] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   637.809] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[   637.809] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[   679.102] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Close

[   679.102] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   679.102] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[   679.102] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   679.102] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Close

[   679.102] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   679.102] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[   679.102] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   679.102] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   679.102] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   679.193] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

Je vois bien l'erreur :

```
[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[   496.890] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[   496.891] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

Mais je ne vois pas trop comment y remédier...

Mon make.conf :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="fr_FR fr"

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

#USE="bindist mmx sse sse2"

USE="X acpi alsa bash-completion bzip2 cracklib crypt cups curl dbus directfb djvu fontconfig gpm gzip hddtemp imagemagick ipv6 kde kdeprefix mmx sse sse2 ncurses nls plasma pulseaudio python qt4 qt5 sse3 truetype unicode udev usb vim-syntax wifi webkit zlib zsh-completion"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia nouveau"

```

Et mon xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 319.32  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-14)  Wed Jun 19 15:50:37 PDT 2013

Section "Module" 

#    Disable        "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

          #

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

          #Screen         1

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "intel"

    VendorName     "onboard"

    BusID          "PCI:00:02:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID          "PCI:01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Des idées ?  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Tu mélanges nvidia et nouveau : quel pilote veux-tu qui tourne ?

Ils sont, à ma connaissance, mutuellement exclusifs .

----------

## SnowBear

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Tu mélanges nvidia et nouveau : quel pilote veux-tu qui tourne ?
> 
> Ils sont, à ma connaissance, mutuellement exclusifs .

 

Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver des informations sur le pilote "nouveau". Il s'agit de quoi en fait ?

Une fois installé/réinstallé/supprimé le pilote nvidia dans mon xorg.conf je reste avec "nvidia" mais c'est nouveau qui est appelé par derrière ?

----------

## xaviermiller

nouveau est l'alternative libre aux pilote et module propriétaires nVidia.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

Et pour les faire cohabiter:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau_%26_Nvidia_Switching

----------

## SnowBear

Je testerais ce soir en ne gardant que l'un.

Il me semble que hier (avant que je ne rajoute "nouveau" dans mon make.conf) alors que je n'avais que le nvidia j'avais le même soucis.

----------

## xaviermiller

Quand tu installes un nouveau noyau, n'oublie pas de réinstaller les modules nvidia (emerge @module-rebuild), et faire un "eselect opengl" pour choisir nvidia.

----------

## SnowBear

Dans le cas présent j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de ré installer un nouveau noyau :p .

Mon installation date de mercredi soir (coup de tête quand tu nous tient  :Very Happy:  ) et j'attends d'avoir X / le Wifi avant de peaufiner mon noyau :p

Normalement j'ai fait :

```

eselect opengl set nvidia

eselect opencl set nvidia

```

----------

## SnowBear

Donc...

Suppression de "nouveau" puis recompilation via la commande :

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep world
```

Puis 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Le log :

```
[ 21450.375]

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[ 21450.375] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 21450.375] Build Operating System: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[ 21450.375] Current Operating System: Linux prague 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Aug 1 19:13:07 CEST 2013 x86_64

[ 21450.375] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[ 21450.375] Build Date: 01 August 2013  10:46:03PM

[ 21450.375]

[ 21450.375] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[ 21450.375]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 21450.375] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 21450.375] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  2 18:45:03 2013

[ 21450.375] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 21450.375] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 21450.375] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[ 21450.375] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[ 21450.375] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[ 21450.375] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[ 21450.375] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[ 21450.375] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[ 21450.375] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 21450.375] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 21450.375] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 21450.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[ 21450.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 21450.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[ 21450.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 21450.375] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[ 21450.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 21450.375] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[ 21450.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 21450.375]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[ 21450.375] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[ 21450.375]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 21450.375]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[ 21450.375] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[ 21450.375] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 21450.375] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 21450.375] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 21450.375] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[ 21450.375] (II) Loader magic: 0x809c20

[ 21450.375] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 21450.375]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 21450.375]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[ 21450.375]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[ 21450.375]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[ 21450.376] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1043:1682 rev 9, Mem @ 0xdc400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e000/64

[ 21450.376] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1051:1043:1762 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdb000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[ 21450.377] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[ 21450.377] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[ 21450.377] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 21450.377] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 21450.377] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 21450.386] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[ 21450.386]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 21450.386]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 21450.386] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  319.32  Wed Jun 19 14:55:38 PDT 2013

[ 21450.386] Loading extension GLX

[ 21450.386] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[ 21450.386] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[ 21450.386] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[ 21450.386]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 21450.386]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 21450.386] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  319.32  Wed Jun 19 14:34:12 PDT 2013

[ 21450.386] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[ 21450.386] (++) using VT number 8

[ 21450.390] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[ 21450.390] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[ 21450.390] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[ 21450.390] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 21450.390]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 21450.390]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 21450.390] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[ 21450.390] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[ 21450.390] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[ 21450.390] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[ 21450.390] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 21450.390]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 21450.390]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 21450.390] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[ 21450.390] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[ 21450.391] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[ 21450.391] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 21450.391]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.1.0

[ 21450.391]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 21450.391] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[ 21450.391] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[ 21450.391] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[ 21450.391] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 21450.391] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[ 21450.391] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 21450.391] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[ 21450.391] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[ 21450.590] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[ 21450.592] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 520MX (GF119) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[ 21450.592] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[ 21450.592] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.22.00.f2

[ 21450.592] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[ 21450.594] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 520MX at PCI:1:0:0

[ 21450.594] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0 (boot, connected)

[ 21450.594] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 21450.594] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[ 21450.594] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[ 21450.594] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[ 21450.595] (==) NVIDIA(0):

[ 21450.595] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[ 21450.595] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[ 21450.595] (==) NVIDIA(0):

[ 21450.595] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[ 21450.595] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[ 21450.595] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[ 21450.597] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[ 21450.597] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[ 21450.597] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[ 21450.597] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[ 21450.597] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[ 21450.597] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[ 21450.602] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[ 21450.626] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[ 21450.626] Loading extension NV-GLX

[ 21450.643] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[ 21450.643] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[ 21450.643] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 21450.643] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[ 21450.643] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[ 21450.644] Loading extension XINERAMA

[ 21450.644] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[ 21450.644] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 21450.644] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[ 21450.644] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 21450.644] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[ 21450.644] (--) RandR disabled

[ 21450.648] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[ 21450.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)

[ 21450.679] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 21450.679] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[ 21450.679] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[ 21450.679] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 21450.679]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 2.7.3

[ 21450.679]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[ 21450.679]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[ 21450.679] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[ 21450.679] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[ 21450.679] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[ 21450.679] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[ 21450.679] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[ 21450.679] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[ 21450.679] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5/event5"

[ 21450.679] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[ 21450.679] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 21450.679] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 21450.679] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[ 21450.701] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event3)

[ 21450.701] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 21450.701] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 21450.701] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event4)

[ 21450.701] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 21450.701] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[ 21450.701] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[ 21450.701] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[ 21450.701] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[ 21450.701] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[ 21450.701] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[ 21450.701] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input4/event4"

[ 21450.701] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[ 21450.701] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 21450.701] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 21450.701] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[ 21450.702] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event2)

[ 21450.702] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 21450.702] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Gaming Mouse'

[ 21450.702] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[ 21450.702] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[ 21450.702] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc042

[ 21450.702] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found 20 mouse buttons

[ 21450.702] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 21450.702] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found relative axes

[ 21450.702] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[ 21450.702] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[ 21450.702] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[ 21450.702] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 21450.702] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 21450.702] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:04:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[ 21450.702] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[ 21450.702] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[ 21450.702] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 21450.702] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 21450.702] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 21450.702] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 21450.702] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[ 21450.702] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 21450.702] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 21450.702] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event1)

[ 21450.702] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 21450.702] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[ 21450.702] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[ 21450.703] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[ 21450.703] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[ 21450.703] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[ 21450.703] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[ 21450.703] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1/event1"

[ 21450.703] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[ 21450.703] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 21450.703] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 21450.703] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[ 21450.703] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event0)

[ 21450.703] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 21450.703] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse'

[ 21450.703] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[ 21450.703] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[ 21450.703] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x1

[ 21450.703] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[ 21450.703] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[ 21450.703] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[ 21450.703] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[ 21450.703] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 21450.703] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 21450.703] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input0/event0"

[ 21450.703] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[ 21450.703] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[ 21450.703] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 21450.703] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 21450.703] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 21450.703] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 21450.703] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[ 21450.704] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 21450.704] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 21450.704] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[ 21450.704] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 21450.704] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

```

Mais... mon écran est toujours noir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chr0nos

surement un truc du genre:

echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

----------

## SnowBear

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> surement un truc du genre:
> 
> echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

 

Fait également... ça n'a rien changé _o/

----------

## Chr0nos

tu a utilisé nvidia-xconfig ?

tu a bien mesa d'installé ?

----------

